# Southport anyone



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone fancy meeting up at Southport C&CC holiday rally on Victoria Park, Southport PR8 1RX, 27th April to 8th May £9.50 pn

You do have to be a member of the C&CC.

Its an ideal spot for motorhomes Morrisons across the road, a short walk into town lots of pubs and shops and the beach near b, also bus near to park.

If you fancy it please post on here so we know who to look out for, John and I are hoping to be there on the 27th and will have the MHF flag flying.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No one coming then????????????


Jac


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*southport anyone*

hi,

would love to be there but, not a member of the ccc, and dont want to join just for a rally, but love southport, so might just go and park on the pleasesure beach car park for a couple of nights.

mags


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will have a look at the dates Jacquie, see if we can make it. We love southport and it's handy for the Grandchildren too.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not going now as van playing up again!!!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*southport anyone*

hi jaquie,

you seem to be having the same luck we had last year..............


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Mags its been one thing after another with this one had more trouble with it than all the others we've had put together.

First had to put 2 new catches on the ice box, then water pump goes, then the control board and fuse box, fridge decides to stop working on the gas and the central locking and alarm keep running the battery flat as they keep going on and off, to say I am pi**ed off with it would be an understatement. Only had it since last September and its spent most of it's time at the menders, still not got alarm thing sorted.

Oh the joys of motorhoming


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, you're having such a hard time with the van Jacqui. It's stressful isn't it? 

Funny when I'm up north nothing's happening and when I go south (east) it's all happening up north.


----------

